# Recommend me a Forex Broker please



## Dracuu (1 November 2009)

I currently trade forex with CMS Forex and I am happy with them except that they have high fixed spreads ie. AUS\USD 5pips.

Can anyone recommend to me a broker which meets the following -

1. Low fixed point spread especially for the AUS\USD 2 or less.

2. Minimal slippage on trades.

3. A trading platform that has the ability to trade fully automated. Having the ability to write in variable trade sizes would be a bonus as I know there are some platforms were you have to stipulate manually how many contracts to trade.

4. 4 hour charts. That is all I use.

5. Trustworthy with no withdrawal problems.

6. 100 - 1 leverage preferred. 

Thank You.


----------



## supermatt (2 November 2009)

i dont think we can recommend on here can we??
sounds like you need an mt4 broker

clue? type in 99 on ur digital tv and u should find the answer.


----------



## daki (2 November 2009)

Dracuu said:


> I currently trade forex with CMS Forex and I am happy with them except that they have high fixed spreads ie. AUS\USD 5pips.
> 
> Can anyone recommend to me a broker which meets the following -
> 
> ...




Gain Halifax or something in those lines


----------



## Ruby (9 November 2009)

Stay away from Halifax.   I know a number of people who have used them and have been very unhappy with the total lack of support when needed.


----------

